# [SOLVED] Good case or not



## amz11s (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi. I am going to build a gaming pc and i was wondering if the cooler master elite 335 is the right choice.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Good case or not*

It is not a bad case. It is perfectly suitable for a low-end gaming system. 

What components are you planning to use?


----------



## amz11s (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Good case or not*

asus p8h67 m-le
nvidia geforce gtx 280
XFX Core Edition Pro Series Power Supplies 650W
4 GB RAM
Core i5 lga1155 2500k


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Good case or not*

The NZXT Gamma is another option to consider.

Not a looker but boy does it work in terms of upgradability! Offers exceptional value compared to most other options.

NZXT Cases


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Good case or not*

I've used a lot of CM Elite 335 cases. Very well built, good airflow and a good value.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Good case or not*

Me too I love that case!


----------



## Spectralspon (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Good case or not*

I have the Cooler Master Elite 335 case, and It's an amazing case except for a few minor problems - 

It does not come with a 140mm front fan as the picture shows, and if you use an aftermarket CPU fan, you have to remove the telescopic air duct from it, but that's no huge deal. It's a great case otherwise


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Good case or not*

I've only used Cooler Master for the last several years. I'm currently using the CM690. Very nice case, and everything I could want (aside from being all aluminum).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Good case or not*

I use a CM690 for my shop PC and it's built like a tank and it's been well used and abused. It's a bit to the large side but it's a dream to work in and has good airflow.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Good case or not*

I too use the CM690II and it's a great case for roominess and air flow. I really love the screwless front bezel, just pops right off to access the front fan. Also like the dust filters for the fans and psu fan.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Good case or not*

I use a CM Elite 370 with my components and mine too also came with only the rear exhaust fan, but I knew about that as it clearly states (optional) on CM's website and the same is said about the Elite 335. I recently installed 2 new CM SickleFlow 120mm fans connected to a fan controller in my case that work a real treat at cooling and exhausting the hot air. So far the best case I've had, good quality as well.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Good case or not*



Tyree said:


> I use a CM690 for my shop PC and it's built like a tank and it's been well used and abused. It's a bit to the large side but it's a dream to work in and has good airflow.


Wow that is a big "mid size". You must have a big shop. I use a "micro for my "bench machine" because I don't have much space:
Elite 343 - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply
One thing that really helps is I have a removable hard drive enclosure sata drives plug into for safeguarding client files and cleaning their drives.


----------



## Commodoregeek (Dec 14, 2011)

I currently have a NXZT Azza M59 and Its a good case as far as airflow goes


----------

